# How cold to cold smoke bacon



## SKade (Jan 30, 2020)

What temperature should I be shooting for to smoke bacon at? Ambient temp is around 40f. Is this to cold? I think the lowest my MES will go is 100f. I have a tube for pellets to generate smoke. Temp and time advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

I just did some kept smoker temp around 90 to 95 degrees.  Did 4 hours 1st night then back into fridge overnight and about 8 hours on day two. Usually don't smoke that long but wanted more smoke flavor.  With your mes you might be able to heat smoker up a bit then turn it off and just use the heat from the tube to keep smoker temp above ambient temp. As far as time goes it's what you prefer,  everyone has different tastes.  I would go for not enough smoke better than too much

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 30, 2020)

I would say you could smoke it at 40 if you wanted to,  if you want check out bearcarvers step by steps he has a good detailed instructions on how he does it in his mes, he does his at 120-130 degrees.


----------



## SKade (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. This is my first time curing. I guess it’s just hard to wrap my head around leaving it at those temperatures and it being safe. I know that’s what the curing salts are for. A long time in the kitchen just makes some habitats hard to break.  I can’t tell you how many people I’ve had to get on for food safety. Setting the temp in that range will let me make bacon year round, make it consistent, and cut down on the time it takes to smoke.  Thank you for the wisdom and helping me get out of my head enough to hopefully make some good food.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 30, 2020)

just make sure you cure it properly and you'll do fine, just remember to fully cook it before eating, it will be some of the best bacon you've had.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2020)

I try to keep my smoker temp under 90 degrees for cold smoking.
I use a MES & set it at 100, but only turn it on once in a while to keep a good flow of smoke. Keep the top vent wide open. Normally I do a 10 hour cold smoke & that is what we like. I have tried less & as much as 24 hours. But for our tastes 10 hours seems just right. We also let it air dry in the fridge after curing for 3-4 days, then after smoking we do the same 3-4 days uncovered on drying racks in the fridge. Then into the freezer for a couple of hours & put it on the slicer. Then vac pack & freeze.
Al


----------

